# There starting to move in.



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Landed 3 of the 5 i hooked today. The rivers are very low and very clear so the fish that are around are skiddish but there are some around. been walking the rivers for about 2 weeks at least 4 times a week. Started seeing them last week but couldn't get them to hit. Different story today. Panther martin spinner.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice fish for sure...I'm heading up myself tomorrow to see what's around.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I love Panther Martin spinners


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

The panters have that wobble that seems to get them to bite when nothing else will. Make no mistake i had to put in alot of foot work to get the bites i got. Vibrax, Little Cleo, Mepps. Yesterday they wanted that yellow Panther with nickel blade.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Never leave home without em!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesomeness!!! I got 1 more adventure around here by me in morning for some crappie/mixed bag thingy...then the trips up North start. I'm soooooo excited for some steelhead lol.

🤣👊🎣👍


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

When the rivers come down after all this rain they should be well distributed through out the river systems. Its on!! Watch the river gauges and go get em.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Watched the Avonia webcam from Trout Run on Saturday, fisherman lined the whole beach, shoulder to shoulder. Someone must have caught a fish & posted on the net! But seriously, anybody who fishes for the steel are more than ready to go. With this rain I'll go try for some one day this week


----------



## JBayer (May 11, 2017)

Im guessing this is the cause for the traffic at Trout Run







buddy sent me this couple weeks back. Not him but said it may be a possible record!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was watching that trout camera a couple weeks ago and there was no one there but a guy walking his dog. The water wasn't even flowing out into Erie.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

What is this trout camera?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Avonia beach.


----------

